# rip Josie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so sorry, what a lovely girl.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. Josie was a beautiful girl and she had a wonderful life. Thank you for letting her go peacefully and being with her at that time.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss [emoji853] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You had a great Dad and he had a great dog. I am so sorry for this double loss. Hugs and hugs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s interesting how our pets get associationed with special memories so when we lose them we’re reminded of all those wonderful things such as Josie’s love of your dad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this is hard and sad for you, but I was so happy reading about the great life Josie had with your dad and then with you. I am sure the happy memories as you shared them with us will be great comfort for you. And wow 13 years old, she had a lovely long life for a GSD. Our GSD Peeves is 10 and although he is mostly in good shape he definitely is a biologically older dog than 10 year old Lily.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a moving tribute to Josie and your Dad. I am glad the sleep was peaceful and filled with love.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Stormee, I'm so sorry :'( Josie was such a blessed dog to have your dad and then you take care of her. Sending you big hugs and lots of love! :love2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good night Josie - you loved and were much loved. I am so sorry Stormee - not only have you lost Josie, but also another tangible link to your father, who sounds like an amazing man. I hope the happy memories bring comfort.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A beautiful life of love and companionship for you all.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My condolences. What wonderful memories you have of both of them, but I am sure the loss runs deep.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am very sorry for the loss of Josie. Your post hit me hard this morning and I'm in tears. I don't know why it just did. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

*Thank you my PF friends*

Thank you all so much for the sweet words and condolences. I didn't think many people would actually read this being in a PF section that I rarely look at myself. It felt nice to write about my dad and Josie though. I appreciate the kind words and/or "thanks" from each of you.


----------



## McAwesome (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

StormeeK said:


> Thank you all so much for the sweet words and condolences. I didn't think many people would actually read this being in a PF section that I rarely look at myself. It felt nice to write about my dad and Josie though. I appreciate the kind words and/or "thanks" from each of you.





I think we all have a level of warm regard for each other when we are sad or worried. For myself I have a special warm spot for anyone with GSD(s) alongside standard poodles.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking her in, making her one of your own, and making her feel loved. She was beautiful and it is very clear she had a good life.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

What a beautiful story. Sending you lots of prayers for peace.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

What a wonderfully written good bye to both your dad and his beloved dog. So sorry for your losses. Take your time to heal.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

And now, in turn, she watches over you.

Steady as she goes, dear Josie ❤. We'll keep the watch here on Earth; you manage futures from the Bridge now, love.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Stormee,
I am sorry for your loss. I loved reading your story and could feel all the love you had for her and for your family. I am glad you all had each other!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful story of love with us. Thank you for being such a loving caring daughter.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Our German Shepherd pup was the last gift that my husband gave us before he died. The shepherd lived for 16 years and losing him was very difficult. Of course, at 16 years his loss was not unexpected, but it brought up a lot of memories. I love that your dad worked for Habitat for Humanity. It is such a kind gift for his fellow man.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a painful thing it is. But oh my...you wrote a beautiful tribute. And your love just shines. That's what we must hold onto to make us smile. Lots of healing time yet to go. I wish you all the best.


----------

